# extreme hardcore workout



## pincrusher (Mar 6, 2005)

here is an example of one persons totally hardcore training commitment.  not for the weak at heart or wannabe bodybuilders.  click on the link, read the story and then click on the link at the bottom of the page for the video.
http://www.marunde-muscle.com/sarge98repsquat.html

a totally insane guy doing an insane lift.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 6, 2005)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=3222

i think someone beat ya to it!


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah...i thought i saw this already.  Dont know why you would want to do that many reps


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 6, 2005)

damn, cant believe i missed it the first time around


----------



## shamrock10 (Mar 6, 2005)

that isnt the sme sarge on this site is it?? that dude in the video is my hero...thats what you call dedicated.


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah, he banged out his 98 and then came back to see if he could squeeze out the last two.  I think I will view this everytime before I hit the gym for inspiration.


----------



## tordon (Aug 6, 2005)

awsome :sniper:


----------

